# AP vs. Brembo vs. Wilwood



## qttrocpe (Feb 14, 2002)

Just wondering what people's opinions were of the above brakes.


----------



## the_friendly_nihilist (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: AP vs. Brembo vs. Wilwood (qttrocpe)*

opinion on what?
all three manufacturers have entry level to race-bred calipers at varrying prices. all three offer radial mount calipers in numerous piston combinations. for street applications, all three offer similar performance.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: AP vs. Brembo vs. Wilwood (cvovp)*

We have AP Racing brakes on our One Lap car I believe. A very slim design saves weight and reduces the likelyhood that you'll need spacers for wheel clearance. The downside is that they may be less capable at dissapating heat, but I think that's negligible


----------

